# Chrome cleaning guide/review with pics



## Beemer 330

Hi all,

I thought after all the help I had recieved on here over the last couple of weeks I would try to give a little back :thumb:

So I brought the Britemax metal cleaning kit from i4detailing a week ago. I had been looking for some good chrome cleaner as I brought my car 3 weeks ago and when i got it home decided i wasnt 100% happy with the finish to the chrome and paint(paint will be sorted later)

Basically the chrome trim round the windows was tarnished and stained and not pretty at all.

I tried the AutoGlym metal polish and it didnt touch the mess that was on there so after asking around here on this awsome forum I was pointed to the group buy for the Bitemax metal cleaning kit.

well it arrived with the following in the kit: (PLEASE NOTE THE WOOL IN THE PIC IS GRADE #0000 WOOOL, NOT THE GRADE #00 THAT COMES WITH THE KIT)!!!!










As mentioned above the only thing i did purchase on top was some grade #0000 wire wool as I had been advised to and the kit came with grade #00 wool - please read on to see why you dont need to make this extra purchase, the wool provided is spot on!

Here is the process I went through and the results.

Before pics showing the stains on the chrome that nothing so far would shift:



















firstly tape up with 3m masking tape - this is important as you dont want to wire wool your paint work :doublesho










Again in this pic you can see how bad the staining is - I promise you this has been washed and dried. You can see the inside (left chrome that is normally protected by the door is quite shinny and the outside (right) doesnt even look like chrome due to the stains.










next i started with the graqde #0000. I gave it 2 goings over and to be honest it didnt make too much difference so taking a punt I went to the grade #00 wire wool that came in the kit and hey presto I had cutting action.

so, you need to give the green fluid bottle a very good shake to start and then you only need a minimal amount on the wire wool, it is very runny stuff so dont drench the wool. start by going over the chrome area with very little pressure and then just keep working at it. the cutting agent will not evaperate or disapear, you just need to keep working over the chrome, the worse the staining (mine is pretty awful) the more you work it. I spent 20 minutes working back and forth on my first pass to see how it came out. once you have done this leave it to dry and go a cloudy grey colour:










Once it has dried and gone chalky take the cloth provided and buff off to see the result. if you have a good finish then move to the finishing product, if not quite happy then give it another pass with the cutting product. I gave mine 2 passes with the cutter and then went on to the finishing sealer. I actually found that the sealer also got rid of the last tiny reminents of the stains. Apply with wire wool grade #00 and again let this dry to a chalky finish and then buff off.

this was the finished product:




























I think I can get this to come up even more but was running out of daylight so am going to give it another once over next weekend.

Now please note this was my method and any guidlines with the products should be followed.

I was quite pleased and just remember I am new to all this and this was my first time so I cant complian.

mainly I hope this helps people on here if they are having the same problems with chrome trim.

also a last point to mention is the chrome I did this on was metal chrome, not plastic, i do not know how this works on plastic.

I would like to thank i4detailing for this great kit and group buy and also the peeps on here that pointed me in the right direction and gave me the advice I needed.

Hope this was helpful :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## gregc

thanks for the great info will buy buying that kit after christmas so that I can do the roof bars on my zafira I have just got


----------



## cracker666

Wow what a difference, I'm gunna have to try that.


----------



## javierpeba

Good change, i´m usually use megs 105 with rotary but i love know new tecnics.


----------



## Beemer 330

defo, this does work so well and the chrome is still gleaming


----------



## Beemer 330

Just to give you an update that the chrome is still gleaming like the day I cleaned it so the sealant has worked as well :thumb:

cant wait to let rip on the exhaust pipes


----------



## bimmerjam

Looks good but personally I am using Autosol Metal Polish.
About 8 quids from Halfords, it works extremelly well.


----------



## Luke M

Daily thread bump.


----------



## Chevyulrik

What a difference - looks awesome.
One thing that comes to me when I look at your trim is - it is not Chrome - it is stainless steel.
I have 1971 Chevelle SS - with chrome bumpers - I would definitely not use wool one them. Chrome is very different to steel. Chrome is a plating.


----------



## mb1

Great before and after on this guide


----------



## chongo

Chevyulrik said:


> What a difference - looks awesome.
> One thing that comes to me when I look at your trim is - it is not Chrome - it is stainless steel.
> I have 1971 Chevelle SS - with chrome bumpers - I would definitely not use wool one them. Chrome is very different to steel. Chrome is a plating.


Well spotted :thumb: said this many times that some people don't know the difference between Chrome and steel and plastic plated chrome effect, and just think that wire wool and metal polish will sort it out, in some cases it does, but when you say My Chrome, people just think right lets get the wire whool out, and they then start to destroy there real chrome bumpers window trim and exhuast tips with hair line sratches :wall: so it's best to make sure that your trim or anything else that looks like chrome is not real chrome before you ruin it with wire wool:wave:


----------



## Norder

chongo said:


> Well spotted :thumb: said this many times that some people don't know the difference between Chrome and steel and plastic plated chrome effect, and just think that wire wool and metal polish will sort it out, in some cases it does, but when you say My Chrome, people just think right lets get the wire whool out, and they then start to destroy there real chrome bumpers window trim and exhuast tips with hair line sratches :wall: so it's best to make sure that your trim or anything else that looks like chrome is not real chrome before you ruin it with wire wool:wave:


Is there an actual way too tell the difference ? My A3 Sportback has 'chrome/aluminium' roof rails that are in need of a tidy up. Am i right in thinking they will be ok with this sort of method ?

Thanks and sorry to hi jack the thread slightly!


----------



## chongo

Norder said:


> Is there an actual way too tell the difference ? My A3 Sportback has 'chrome/aluminium' roof rails that are in need of a tidy up. Am i right in thinking they will be ok with this sort of method ?
> 
> Thanks and sorry to hi jack the thread slightly!


Real chrome when aged looks like it is pitted, fake chrome affect on aluminium tends to look oxidise, is it possible you could post a picture up:thumb:


----------



## chongo

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/images/uploads/sonax/photos/9130577128_a3bddf7a79_c.jpg

This stuff from CYC is excellent on these types of surfaces

Menzerna polishing cream.


----------

